# Instalación de alarma Dsc



## fitoya (Oct 1, 2012)

hola, alguien me podria decir como se desbloquea una dsc 1832 o 1864 nuevas. estas no tienen el micro de la 585 o power 832 que se desbloquean haciendo el puente entre la pata del mismo y masa. Estas tienen un micro cuadrado de montaje superficial, tal vez hay que hacer un puente pero no se como. Gracias de antemano al que tenga una respuesta.tengo mucha experiencia en programacion de dsc1550,1580,1565,2550,3000,power y caddx nx4, nx6 y nx8. cualquier consulta estoy a su disposicion, Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

leer el manual              .o consultar con la compañía de alarma


----------



## La Teniente (Oct 19, 2013)

La central ya está instalada ,tengo 3 *S*ensores , 2 PIR y uno mag, uno de ellos está conectado  a un expansór, ya probé la central y funciona , pero ahora trato de configurar el número de teléfono y no funciona , estos son los pasos q*UE* he dado:
LLAMADA :
*8 + 5555 + 301 + 9002 + NUMERAL 1 VEZ, .

Habilito:
SECCION : 380 OPCION 1
015 OPCION 7
350 OPCION 04 = estándar
 Cuando trató de entrar a la sección 363 no me lo permite, aun así cuando el sistema entra en alarma no genera el ring al telefóno, no tengo idea de q*UE* está pasando, me muestra Trouble comunication, pero cuando entro a ver cual es el problema , no tiene nada.
363 OPCION 2 = Habilitadas para que cuando suenen la alarma te llame a los números programados...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2013)

La línea de teléfono a la que conectaste la alarma ¿ Tiene señal de tono ?
¿ El sistema de telefonía en Cuba es por pulsos o tonos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2013)

A ver si te sirven :

http://alarmas.yoreparo.com/alarmas/como-programo-la-alarma-dsc-pc1832-t280883.html

http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=205&t=16843


----------



## fabper (Jun 30, 2015)

Instalé una alarma dsc 1832, pero tengo algunas dudas
1 Como configurar para que se comunique con la central de alarmas
2 Como configurar para que reporte que zona se activó la alarma, apertura y cierre del local
Utilizo el software securithor
Ya leí el manual de la alarma, pero no logro configurar.

Desde ya, muchas gracias!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 30, 2015)

Hola, seria un dato interesante saber si la comunicacion va a un  servidor/receptora o es para ver desde un telefono celular en formato  SMS....El otro dato relevante es si la vas a realizar con backup (gsm),  nanocom (gprs) o via telefono fijo... Por que? por que si lo haces desde  un backup dsc, desde el mismo backup podes configurar esto mismo mas el  cuerpo del mensaje a mandar... Ahora, si usars la linea de  telefono,requieres del software “DSC Reach Me web service”, o el  Software "DLS ES" conectados a la receptora para poder decodificar el  mensaje (ya sea por el canal de voz o GPRS) que viene en formato CID o  SID (eso va en gusto y neceidades de cada uno).
Desde los pasos de  programacion, para enviar apertura y cierres, 1ero tienes que enceder la  luz 1 en el paso [380], en el paso [377], las configuraciones serian:

y el paso de los eventos de entrada y salida ya te los digo, para que no me lo cuerdo de memoria


----------



## everardors (Jul 1, 2015)

Bueno creo que tu problema es mas parecido al mio cuando empeze con ellas, es mas de comprender como ingresar, algo que siempre es esencial que la programes con tu manual, para que leas como meter los parametros en cada seccion, ya que hay secciones que reciben los numeros, y otros que solo representan encendido y apagado de 8 opciones aunque algunas no se usen, 

Ejemplo para entrar al menu
*8+ codigo de instalador (1234)

Con eso debe quedar el sistema en menu de programacion, de ahi solo seleccionas la opcion que nesecias

Pones 377 
Automaticamente te pone en la primera posicion para aceptar 3 digitos, cuando termines pasa a la siguiente y asi hasta que acabas y regresa al menu de programacion.

Segun el menu podrias entrar a otra que sea asi
1. Encendido/apagado----- hace algo
2 encendido apagado---- hace otra cosa

Asi, depende mucho el teclado que estes usando para leer la informacion si es de iconos te costara algo por el binario, si es el otro pues no

Cualquier cosa ahi andamos, y suerte manejo el securithor tambien.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 1, 2015)

corrijjo algo sin que se ofenda Don everardors...Para entrar en el modo de instalador, es 
*8+5555 (siempre y cuando no le cambiaron la clave de instalador... de ultima, si no esta cerradda de fabrica, se la puede resetear colocando unos segundos PGM1 al comun de una entrada de zona )

(*8+5555 es el de la DSC1832 en todas sus versiones de firmware)


----------



## everardors (Jul 1, 2015)

Jejeje perdon esque tampoco me lo se de memoria, siempre uso el librito, pero recuerdo que las versiones anteriores e incluso el dls eran 1234 default


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 2, 2015)

y tampoco jajajaja, para la 585 sigue siendo *8+5555 y para la 832 es *8+5010 
depues vino la 1832 que tambien es *8+5555 
no me puedo acordar el paso que necsita este muchacho, voy a tener que desempolvar las hojas de programacion


----------



## fabper (Jul 2, 2015)

Muchas Gracias por responder.
Utilizo un receptor de la marca decrypta.
Ya programé las zonas. Ahora lo que me falta es que se comunique con el receptor, solamente utilizo la linea telefónica del cliente para el reporte.
Lo que quiero que haga la alarma es que reporte apertura, cierre, la zona que se activó la alarma.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 2, 2015)

paso [320] hasta [323] para asignar codigos a las zonas 
paso[339] para asignar el codigo al numero de usuario que cerro (activo) la alarma  
paso[344] para asignar el codigo al numero de usuario que hace apertura (desactivo) de la alarma  
paso [359] hasta [366] activacion de los numeros de llamadas segun evento
paso [377] Variables de comunicacion
paso [381] Opciones del segundo comunicador (verificar luces 3-7 apagadas)


----------



## fabper (Jul 3, 2015)

Y justamente ese es mi problema, no se como completar los pasos. Por ejemplo si marco *8 5555 320 (estoy en código de reporte), a continuación que pasos seguir para completar la programación?



Si marco *8 5555 320 34 31 32 quiere decir que tiene que reportar
z1 apertura entrada/salida
z2 perímetro
z3 interior
Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 3, 2015)

para eso justamente te subi el manual... las zonas las identificas con numeros,entonces, cuando envie el paquete de datos en formato sia o cid ,la receptora va a poder reconocerlas... hay gran parte de esto en el software de la receptora...osea, tambien tenes que trabajarlo... los usuarios se programan con numetos del 01 al 32, donde 01 es el usuario con mas privilegios.
Si vas a usar uma receptora, no te olvides de los pasos que establecen un numero de cliente y los pasos de comunicacion para que pueda pedir teportes remotamente.saludos


----------



## everardors (Jul 3, 2015)

fabper podrias comentarme como quieres programar cada zona, ya que desempolve el manual para revisarlo

me refiero si zona 1 es puerta y nesecitas retardo de entrada salida por que entonces seria 3A no 34
la zona 2 no entiendo a que te refieres como perimetro, es de movimiento o magnetico?? es instantaneo o tambien con retardo??

y la zona 3 si es interior tambien debe ser 3A, 

y como dice en señor torres debes tambien configurar en securithor la cuenta, en la pestaña administracion de codigo de alarma ahi das de alta los codigos segun el formato E130001 seria para la alarma de la zona 1 y asi, busca la plantilla de contact id ahi estan todos los codigos

perdon señor torres, pero podria esplicarme eso de los usuarios, ya que tengo entendido que los 32 primeros usuarios son normales segun privilegios que le activen pero todos pueden ser igual, solo el usuario 40 es el programador, tambien esta el codigo maestro y el de mantenimiento XD


----------



## fabper (Jul 3, 2015)

z1 puerta de acceso con retardo
z2 sensor de movimiento con retardo 2 (entrada)
z3 rotura de vidrio, instantánea (puerta acceso principal)
z4 rotura de vidrio, instantánea (ventana)
z5 sensor de movimiento presente/ausente interno (salón)
z6 sensor de movimiento presente ausente (deposito)
z7 sensor magnético (portón deposito)
En securithor voy a habilitar la cuenta 1500 para este cliente


----------



## everardors (Jul 3, 2015)

ok mira la configuracion qedaria asi:

en configuracion entras al 001

01
02
03
03
05
05
03
00 zona nula hasta que te regrese al menu de programacion escucharas los pitidos

[301]primer numero de telefono
aqui el numero telefonico siempre empiezo con una D para un poco de retardo

[310]cuenta del sistema 
AA1500

[311]particion
si manejas particion el el securithor si no pues en AAAA

[320]
3A
3A
3A
3A
3A
3A
puedes poner puro 3A hasta que te regrese al menu de programacion jejeje

[350]formato del comunicador
03 contact id
03 contact id

cabe memcionar que si pones el formato en contact id ya no tienes que definir todo a contact id se supone todo el sistema ahora cominica a Contact id, pero yo no le creo ya me ha dado problemas XD


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 3, 2015)

Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el pedido original... vos estas pidiendo es programar la central 1832... rwformula bien la consulta de lo que queres especifixamente y ahi se podria ser mas claro e ir directanente a los puntos


----------



## fabper (Jul 3, 2015)

La idea principal es lograr la comunicación entre el dsc y el receptor decrypta


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 3, 2015)

bueno, si es solo eso, con los paos que t di, configuras lo que pedistes al inicio... Ahora te falta programar decrypta


----------



## fabper (Jul 3, 2015)

Gracias a ustedes, he logrado la comunicación entre el dsc y decrypta. Gracias por todos!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 3, 2015)

Bueno, me alegro, saludos


----------



## fabper (Jul 13, 2015)

Que tal amigos, ahora tengo un problema con una alarma dsc 585, cuando se activa un sensor, llega a la base de operaciones el evento sabotaje, pero no me indica la zona que se activó.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 13, 2015)

Fijate en el manual que te di lo que dice que hace cada paso...acto seguido,descargas el manual de la 585 y revisas si existen estos pasos y los bits de configuracion... con esto ademas vas a conocer un poquito mas las distintas funciones que tienes


----------



## fabper (Jul 14, 2015)

Aquí va la configuración, pero antes configuré la hora, habilite las zonas, tiempo de entrada y salida y el numero de cuenta
z1 apertura principal con retardo 1
z2 sensor de movimiento con retardo 2
z3 sensor de movimiento sala presente/ausente
z4 sensor de movimiento sala presente/ausente
z5 puerta de atrás instantáneo
*8 5555 001 01 01 05 05 03

Configuración de numero de teléfono receptor
301 *4* primer numero de teléfono*6
303 *4* segundo numero de teléfono*6

Configuración de código de reporte
320
34 (Entrada/Salida)
34 (Entrada/Salida)
32 (interno)
32 (interno)
3A (Hurto)

Configuración formato del comunicador
350 03 03

Opciones del comunicador
380
1 y 5 activado. 3 desactivado
381
3 y 7 desactivado

Cuando se activa algún sensor, el sistema reporta el evento Sabotaje pero no me indica que zona se activó.

Me falta configurar algunas cosas más.


----------



## Detectorup (Ago 24, 2018)

Quisiera sacarme la duda sobre ubicacion real de resistencia de fin de linea  RFL de 5.6K , con esa duda y es que cada uno lo hace a su modo  y no respetan el Service Manual .
UN Ejemplo conectar dos PIR  en SERIE: PIR1 y PIR2  , en la red se ven muchas formas 

DIAGRAMA1 del Manual de DSC1832
Z1 (DSC)________________________NC1   C1------NC2  C2----RFL
COM (DSC)_______________________________________________|

DIAGRAMA2
Pero he visto otros Tecnicos Youtubers que lo hace asi 
Z1 (DSC)____________________RFL----NC1   C1------NC2  C2
COM (DSC)___________________________________________ |

DIAGRAMA2
Otros lo Ponen asi y con énfasis
Z1 (DSC)-----RFL______________________ NC1   C1------NC2  C2
COM (DSC)______________________________________________|

DIAGRAMA4
Z1 (DSC)_________________________NC1   C1---RFL---NC2  C2
COM (DSC)______________________________________________|


Que esta pasando ? cada uno defiende su POR  EXPERIENCIA  LO PONGO ASI,  y otra cosa CUAL ES CONSIDERADO EL ULTIMO SENSOR el PIR1 o PIR2 desde donde comienza la LINEA en COM o en Z1??

Espero  me hayan entendido


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 25, 2018)

Buenas, hace unos años trabajé varios meses en instalación de sistemas de alarmas y la resistencia pude comprobar que cada uno la ponía donde le indicaba la inspiración del momento.

Si nos fijamos en el nombre "RFL" - resistencia final de línea- tenemos la respuesta a la pregunta.
El esquema de conexiones siguiente debería despejar las dudas en cuanto a la teoría, la práctica es otra cosa.






Final de línea - sería el final de la línea compuesta por los dos conductores (cables) + y - de cada zona

De esto deducimos que la resistencia estaría ubicada justo después de los contactos de zona y tamper en la regleta de conexiones del sensor. Esto en cada zona.
Siempre, lógicamente, se debe estudiar el manual de instalación de cada sistema y seguir a rajatabla las instrucciones para evitar falsas alarmas.
En las instalaciones se ven las resistencias conectadas en los bornes de la propia central, seguramente por comodidad, inexperiencia o desconocimiento.
También a mí me sugirieron conectar las resistencias en el negativo (- , masa) de la zona, por que en el positivo (+) generaría posibles fallos o desbalance o yo que sé. Las conectaras  donde las conectaras el funcionamiento era el mismo, pero eso no quita que las falsas alarmas esporádicas puedan deberse a ello.

Lo indicado es leer y releer el manual, seguramente ahí está la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------

